# So many guns...so little space....



## Maddiequus (Nov 4, 2003)

I like shooting. A lot.
I have a 12g and a .40. The .40 is too big for cc and a bit expensive for the amount of shooting I would like to do. I'm a pretty good shot and fairly goal oriented. I like turkey hunting but otherwise don't have anything to shoot at but range targets and bottles and cans. Thinking about getting into the sporting side of shooting.
I'm trying to decide whether to get a gun for trap (never tried it, but I hear it's fun) or a pistol that is cheaper to use at the range (22 or 9mm). As far as handguns, I was thinking a 9mm might be better than the .22 because it could double as my cc gun. There are so many out there I don't know how to begin to narrow it down!
Opinions as to models and what kind of sports are fun? Thanks!


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

Maddiequus said:


> I like shooting. A lot.
> I have a 12g and a .40. The .40 is too big for cc and a bit expensive for the amount of shooting I would like to do. I'm a pretty good shot and fairly goal oriented. I like turkey hunting but otherwise don't have anything to shoot at but range targets and bottles and cans. Thinking about getting into the sporting side of shooting.
> I'm trying to decide whether to get a gun for trap (never tried it, but I hear it's fun) or a pistol that is cheaper to use at the range (22 or 9mm). As far as handguns, I was thinking a 9mm might be better than the .22 because it could double as my cc gun. There are so many out there I don't know how to begin to narrow it down!
> Opinions as to models and what kind of sports are fun? Thanks!


Buy 'em all. :sing: There's always one more gun you'd like to have.

I don't have near enough, as I've thinned them down to my 27 favorites.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

Join a local active gun club. Go to the shoots. Ask people to use their gun and try a round of whatever they are playing. Every gun club I was ever in, members were more than willing to do that for newbies. You will find out you hate one game, love another. Once you decide on a few disciplines, ask to try out the various guns being used in them. Figure out which kind you prefer. Go buy them.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Most 9mm's will be about the same overall size as the 40's, and won't be a lot cheaper to shoot.

A 22 handgun is cheap to shoot, LOTS of fun and also very useful for many tasks.

Shooting Trap can get expensive in a hurry too 

I'd get a 22 *now* and think a while on the other options


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

I have a Beretta .32 Tomcat which I absolutely love...Guess you could call it a mouse gun. I know...most folks will poo poo a .32, but I feel confident when I carry it. Got mine when they were cheap...now they're on the pricey side. You can get a small .38 for concealed carry pretty cheap. Nothing is going to beat a .22 for ammo price$ though...Good luck. Isn't shopping for firearms fun???


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

For trap a 12ga. is fine as long as you have a full or modifed choke. Best get into reloading as a round of trap is 25 shots. If your 12ga. is a pump or single shot skeet won't be as enjoyable. A pump and double barrels are also very good for sporting clays.

I really like my Dan Wesson 41mag. easier in the recoil dept than a 45mag but still big enough for whitetail deer. Again reloading makes shooting it affordable.


 Al


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

You should have at least one or two guns in every caliber.


----------



## braggscowboy (Jan 6, 2004)

My suggestion, as many has said. Get some good weapons that you want, but spend your money and time on getting and storing as much ammo as you can in the calibers that you have or get. Buy a little at a time if strapped for cash. In the past most of mine has come from flea markets, garage sales and about anywhere I can find it reasonable. I have ammo that doesn't fit some of the weapons I have, but one can trade it, use the powder, bullet or what ever if need be. Guns will be easy to get if there is no ammo for them from individuals, then use the ammo you have in those weapons or trade for something you like. Ammo will be so expensive to buy, like gas or will be made not to last like gas. Get the ammo and keep it!


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

I love shooting all types of guns, but I never got addicted until I started really getting into shotgun sports about a year ago. I can be quite expensive, but if you have some land to shoot on, and get an inexpensive machine to launch them, it's not bad at all. A box of 90 clay targets can be bought as low as five bucks and a box of 25 shells will be about the same.Not as cheap as shooting a .22, but not bad.

I have gotten into sporting clays, and THIS sport gets pretty expensive. But no more than a round of golf at most public courses. But it's the most fun I've ever had with a gun in my life.


----------



## Maddiequus (Nov 4, 2003)

I can almost shoot out the red of the target with my .40 at between 25 and 50 ft. My 12g I am accurate up to 46.6 yds. Been shooting tuna cans lol; plan to go down to the tiny cat food cans. Even that is easy, I'm 100% and pretty fast.
(I like to golf, too. *grin* It's been unseasonably warm and I plan to go out soon.)
The only thing I worry about with clays is the kick. I fired 32 shells today before my shoulder had had enough. Granted I don't fire my shotgun very often; does this ease with repetition?


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

They make low recoil shotgun loads.


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

Maddiequus said:


> I can almost shoot out the red of the target with my .40 at between 25 and 50 ft. My 12g I am accurate up to 46.6 yds. Been shooting tuna cans lol; plan to go down to the tiny cat food cans. Even that is easy, I'm 100% and pretty fast.
> (I like to golf, too. *grin* It's been unseasonably warm and I plan to go out soon.)
> The only thing I worry about with clays is the kick. I fired 32 shells today before my shoulder had had enough. Granted I don't fire my shotgun very often; does this ease with repetition?


Heavy shotguns kick a lot less than light ones. Be sure you have the buttpad squarely and firmly butted up to your shoulder.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Be sure you have the buttpad squarely and *firmly* butted up to your shoulder.


That just needs repeating

That is what turns a "kick" into a "push"


----------



## gunseller (Feb 20, 2010)

Why can't you carry you 40 as your CCW? I carry a full sized 1911 without problems. I have gotten several females in the 5'5" size to carry big pistols without problems. How you carry is more important than the size of the firearm. One of the best ways is inside the pants above your hip pocket. You can use the 12 you have to shoot trap to see if you like it before you spend the $ for a trap gun. Buy a good 22 now and have fun shooting a lot.
Steve


----------



## Maddiequus (Nov 4, 2003)

gunseller said:


> Why can't you carry you 40 as your CCW? Steve


Oh, I dunno. lol Guys kept telling me it was too big and I needed a compact. I'm 5'8" and I have very long fingers. Most compacts just don't sit well in my hand; a Charles Daly was the exception.
As for my 12g, I know to keep it firmly butted up. I don't bruise, I just get a little sore. Maybe it's general soreness from not using the muscles I use to hold a shotgun up very often? I'll work on it. Tough assignment....*grin*


----------



## Tad (Apr 2, 2003)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Most 9mm's will be about the same overall size as the 40's, and won't be a lot cheaper to shoot.
> 
> I have a 9mm with a 3 in barrel and weighs 17oz. Great CC gun and I can buy 100rds for $20. That being said Ruger LC9's are fun, I got it for x-mass and have put 250rnds through it with no problems, very fun to shoot and it fits in your jeans pocket!


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Maddiequus said:


> I can almost shoot out the red of the target with my .40 at between 25 and 50 ft. My 12g I am accurate up to 46.6 yds. Been shooting tuna cans lol; plan to go down to the tiny cat food cans. Even that is easy, I'm 100% and pretty fast.
> (I like to golf, too. *grin* It's been unseasonably warm and I plan to go out soon.)
> The only thing I worry about with clays is the kick. I fired 32 shells today before my shoulder had had enough. Granted I don't fire my shotgun very often; does this ease with repetition?


You might want to look into a semi-auto shotgun since these tend to lessen the felt recoil. My daughter- in-law shoots a Browning Gold Hunter 20 gauge and has no problems at all shooting a round of 100 sporting clays. A heavy over/under will also absorb recoil well, esp. with a good recoil pad. Wearing a shoulder pad/shooting vest helps too.


----------



## Maddiequus (Nov 4, 2003)

I'm gonna have my shotgun fitted. I think that will help. Looked into sports and the one that interests me most is bench rest rifle shooting. Anyone got experience with this?


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Bench rest rifle shooting? Are you interested in learning how to reload, they sort of go together if you want really good results.

I keep telling DH that if he wants to get serious about that type of shooting, he needs to sell most of his firearms and buy one good one. That would help with our "space" issue too LOL!


----------



## Gianni (Dec 9, 2009)

Buy a reloader. My reloads cost me $48 per thousand [$2.40 for a box of 50] with my own cast bullets.


----------



## Maddiequus (Nov 4, 2003)

Yep, and SO reloads so that will give us something else to spend quality time doing together. Awwwww <3 lol
I can use one of his many .22s to see if I really like it; have read that a .22 is good for getting a feel for it. Ultimately though I am looking at 6.5x284, probably a Savage? I also read that it's more economical to buy a standard stock and buy the Norma barrel separate. Thoughts on this?
Thanks for all the great info, guys. You're a very helpful bunch!


----------

